# New to forum



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok here ir goes.
I right now own 1 male who is fixed.
I mother cat that I got off the streets from a nieghbor.
And her four kittens.
2 dogs and a rabbit.
I am from Seabrook, TX
In school to be a vet tech. Feed all my animals A raw diet. 
I am 19 married and my animals are my kids.
I have been an animal lover my whole life.
I found this forum through a dog forum I get on.
I dont have many picture but of the kittens and mamma.
I male is indoor/outdoor he gets cage fever if kept in the house all the time. So I have to let him out.
And mamma already has a new home to at my mother house.
We are going to keep the only male of the litter and looking for a home for the girls.
Thanks for letting me join I will post picture as soon as I get them thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy your time here!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of furkids. Hello & welcome, look forward to those pics.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome and Hello


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's quite a family you have! Welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait for pictures  .


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

OK I am doing the whole gang dogs and cats not rabbit he is in the vet getting fixed so no pictures yet.









Jay Joanna St Julian










Boss Man St. Julian He got his name cause My husband is a prison guard.
They call each boss at work. But he is the boss so his name fits him.










This is mamma And shadow and tiny and hungry and licky
I did end up giving them names and there names fit.
Mamma Name is skye she has skye blue eyes









From left to right Magic Jewel Phoenix
Magic was a foster jewel was my puppy who died 2/13/08
She choked on a rib bone she found out side somewhere.
Phoenix nana St. Julian


----------

